# Gyms in Dubai



## JunFan

I was wondering whether anyone knows of any gyms in Dubai that aren't the ones that leave you feeling that you've been assaulted by a slobbering sheep trying to sign you up to a 12 months contract+ joining fee etc etc.

Arrived in Dubai a few weeks ago and although not a rippled adonis, liked going to the gym 3 or 4 times a week and I'm having serious withdrawal symptoms, as well as a growing midrif. If anyone knows of a half decent one where you can pay on the door....please let me know...there's a pint in it at the next meet!


----------



## marc

Fitness first have alot of very good gyms here.

have you tried them?


----------



## JunFan

marc said:


> Fitness first have alot of very good gyms here.
> 
> have you tried them?


Hi Marc, They employ the 'slobbering sheep'....with only just arriving in Dubai and still settling in I didn't want to commit to anything that I may not make full use of, i.e. if I move area etc.

Just thought there may be a gym where you oculd turn up, pay on entry and work out?


----------



## marc

Yeah i understand, there may be some 'old school' gyms in Deira and Bur Dubai but im not sure.

If you have any people who know who live in good towers, they all have gyms + its free!!


----------



## mazdaRX8

I don't know any gym where you pay each time you work out only. I've never heard of any gym anywhere like that. If they DO do that, the gym prolly ain't that great. There are a few gym's around that you may want to go and ask, however there seems to be no "comprehensive" listing I could find anywhere.

If you move area, there are like 10 fitness first gym's all over Dubai. Chances are you will be relatively close to one where ever you move.

I use fitness first, and I have never had any slobbering sheep attack me other than the first day. you just sit down with one person, sign and pay up and I've never heard from them again. I pay bout 400dhs a month.


----------



## JunFan

I'm well aware of Fitness First Gyms, we have them back in the UK. I went into one a week ago and the sales lady rattled of a prerehearsed script that she probably repeats in her sleep at night, which was so robotic and impersonal. Generally it was quite typical of a FF gym, whilst not really my preferred choice of gym type could present an option due to the number in Dubai. I just wanted something temporarily to keep active. Back in the UK we have a number of local community gymnasiums and privately owned gyms that do not have contracts attached.


----------



## mazdaRX8

Ah, most likely your building might have one? or one of your friends residences? I know mine has one, ain't that great...no free weights but I got my own. just some machines and cardio equipment. 

and yeah those people need a lesson or five about human relations.


----------



## Jagger

I'm a member of Virgin Active over here in the UK, they will be opening a gym in Dubai in the near future. I'd hang fire until they open theirs as their UK gyms are generally very good and you'll be able to compare it with FF.

Can you not get a monthly pay membership rather than a annual membership at FF?


----------



## Maz25

JunFan said:


> I'm well aware of Fitness First Gyms, we have them back in the UK. I went into one a week ago and the sales lady rattled of a prerehearsed script that she probably repeats in her sleep at night, which was so robotic and impersonal. Generally it was quite typical of a FF gym, whilst not really my preferred choice of gym type could present an option due to the number in Dubai. I just wanted something temporarily to keep active. Back in the UK we have a number of local community gymnasiums and privately owned gyms that do not have contracts attached.


Maybe gyms in Dubai will be different. I know what you mean about robotic sales people in the UK. Unfortunately, we all have to put up with them in the UK. If only they were regurgitating something remotely useful! If they could, they would probably hang on to your legs to stop you leaving!!! Let's hope your experience in Dubai is much better.


----------



## 54248

What about 'Crossfit' style exercises?

Physical Advantage, or


----------



## The Rock of Arabia

*Dubai is the butthole of the universe...*



JunFan said:


> I was wondering whether anyone knows of any gyms in Dubai that aren't the ones that leave you feeling that you've been assaulted by a slobbering sheep trying to sign you up to a 12 months contract+ joining fee etc etc.
> 
> Arrived in Dubai a few weeks ago and although not a rippled adonis, liked going to the gym 3 or 4 times a week and I'm having serious withdrawal symptoms, as well as a growing midrif. If anyone knows of a half decent one where you can pay on the door....please let me know...there's a pint in it at the next meet!


Yeah...I have been here for a year and for the life of me, I can't find a decent gym where you could pay what it's worth. Prohibitively expensive with marketing jerks (I call them Gym rats) meeting you at the door, trying to lure you to extra options that have no value to your workout. The Gym industry is a filthy business, particularly in Dubai where laundered money is big time. No one gets an honest deal in gyms. They are the evil of sports. I am a marathoner and I am finding desolate roads are the best place to practice my zen. 
If you find a decent gym, please let me know.


I hope you find my e-mail a little comforting.


----------



## dizzyizzy

The Rock of Arabia said:


> Yeah...I have been here for a year and for the life of me, I can't find a decent gym where you could pay what it's worth. Prohibitively expensive with marketing jerks (I call them Gym rats) meeting you at the door, trying to lure you to extra options that have no value to your workout. The Gym industry is a filthy business, particularly in Dubai where laundered money is big time. No one gets an honest deal in gyms. They are the evil of sports. I am a marathoner and I am finding desolate roads are the best place to practice my zen.
> If you find a decent gym, please let me know.
> 
> 
> I hope you find my e-mail a little comforting.


haha, i am sure all the new year resolutioners who want to join a gym soon will be even more motivated after reading this!!! 

just kidding -- I haven´t been to FF but a few people have told me about their agressive sales tactics...


----------



## The Rock of Arabia

*Dubai is just a glossy rotten bagel*



dizzyizzy said:


> haha, i am sure all the new year resolutioners who want to join a gym soon will be even more motivated after reading this!!!
> 
> just kidding -- I haven´t been to FF but a few people have told me about their agressive sales tactics...


Well Dubai Marathon is around the corner and Dubai doesn't have strands or special courses for workout. The city is known for its filthy air in the first place, and its dangerous barricades everywhere. The city has lured piss-poor runner from Africa to come to Dubai to run the marathon and earn some money (the first prize is 2 million Dollars), But Dubai has no place for distance runners. 
The city really doesn't care about fitness. Sports city is just a facade for the media and for occasional festivities. It is not for the residents of the city.
For the people who visit Dubai, everything looks great and glossy, but for the people who live in Dubai it is a different matter. Everyone suffers from its orderly chaos.


----------



## dizzyizzy

The Rock of Arabia said:


> Well Dubai Marathon is around the corner and Dubai doesn't have strands or special courses for workout. The city is known for its filthy air in the first place, and its dangerous barricades everywhere. The city has lured piss-poor runner from Africa to come to Dubai to run the marathon and earn some money (the first prize is 2 million Dollars), But Dubai has no place for distance runners.
> The city really doesn't care about fitness. Sports city is just a facade for the media and for occasional festivities. It is not for the residents of the city.
> For the people who visit Dubai, everything looks great and glossy, but for the people who live in Dubai it is a different matter. Everyone suffers from its orderly chaos.


My building has a really nice gym and an even better pool, and I found a great personal trainer (thanks to this forum) so I can't wait to get back on track after all the chrimbo excesses  however I agree with you that is just not a fitness friendly city. No running tracks (except in a park I think), and even if you find a nice road suitable for running/walking, you are in danger of being killed by an angry white SUV owner (pedestrians annoy them and they just want to kill us).

Anyways, good luck with the marathon! when is that happening? - not that I'm running, I've a serious case of plantar fascitis plus really bad knees


----------



## Guest

Im a member at Fitness First and always in Mirdif... i used to go to Festival City but I found the personal trainers there saw a big money sign on top of my head and kept on pestering me! So now I'm at Mirdif... 

I used to go to Le Meriden there's a gym there but costs like 10 000AED a year it's beautiful - mostly for like fitness not that many heavy bodybuilder fellas.. but by far the best gym I've ever been to... Emirates crew go there for free - which really ticks me off 

-Joey


----------



## The Rock of Arabia

JoeyDee said:


> Im a member at Fitness First and always in Mirdif... i used to go to Festival City but I found the personal trainers there saw a big money sign on top of my head and kept on pestering me! So now I'm at Mirdif...
> 
> I used to go to Le Meriden there's a gym there but costs like 10 000AED a year it's beautiful - mostly for like fitness not that many heavy bodybuilder fellas.. but by far the best gym I've ever been to... Emirates crew go there for free - which really ticks me off
> 
> -Joey


I live in JBR and I just checked today at Sheraton and Hilton. I was shocked to learn that membership cost 12,000 and 15,000 AED for six months respectively. Holy S...t. I told the guys " no I am not asking for a first class airline ticket to New York". The guys did not get it.
I need to run at least 60 miles a week before the Marathon. Literately, Dubai has no decent place for joggers like the Golden Gate Park, Central Park. I tell you this city is starting to get on my nerve. 
I won't be surprised if Emirates crew get a free meal at many places in the city.


----------



## Guest

The Rock of Arabia said:


> no I am not asking for a first class airline ticket to New York". The guys did not get it.


Bro - they never get anything... even if it was handed over to them they still wouldn't get it...

Anyhoo - THANK GOD i moved the h-e-l-l out of JBR.. that place dude is a joke! I only go to the walk on the weekend to eat with some friends but that place is a joke! Last week I was there and I looked up at my old building; Sadaf 8 and it was soooo empty, there as 1 building Arjan i think... i swear it had like 1 light one at 9pm... 

Oh and as for the gym being 66 000AED - tell'em to kiss this man's muscular a-s-s!








What a bunch of clowns! 15,000AED for 6 months! Idiots!

-Joey


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi

It you are not in series bodybuilder don’t pay this much money for just little workout In the gym. You can get in shape just by walking or if you can pay treadmill or stationary Bikes and some dumbbells the key is what you eat. Most of the gym now it’s fancy. If you want to join the gym, first you have to know what your goal is. It is like the car if you do not know anything about the car the sales will trick you in buying something you do not need. One time I let my friend drop 90 pound (40kg) in three month just running and diet and he was lazy to exercise over 10 years.


----------



## leighfitness

I am a semi serious body builder and i am beyond frustration with Dubai and its lack of good gyms (apartment building ones aren't up to scratch, and i would prefer to keep to not sell an arm and a leg for FF). I have lost around 2.5kg of mass already and i have only been here a short while just cos the weights aren't heavy enough in my apartment building. I can't believe the price of FF in Dubai! However you can pay 30 AED to go to the big apple gym in emirates towers, its pretty good. Otherwise you can try fitness planet on SZR...I am deep in thought of opening a gym here for the benefit of the people who are struggling to maintain a healthy lifestyle, get on board I need your support!!!! I am an Australian who can't take the fact that professionals, non-professionals and children can't exercise properly (for fun or serious training) without spending huge amounts of money.
Other things to try:
Fitness 02 - boot camp on the beach (haven't tried it yet, but appears not too bad)
Pharoahs club
Body Butlers
U concept


----------



## The Rock of Arabia

*I am a serious runner, not a Arnold...*



mr.alsuwaidi said:


> It you are not in series bodybuilder don’t pay this much money for just little workout In the gym. You can get in shape just by walking or if you can pay treadmill or stationary Bikes and some dumbbells the key is what you eat. Most of the gym now it’s fancy. If you want to join the gym, first you have to know what your goal is. It is like the car if you do not know anything about the car the sales will trick you in buying something you do not need. One time I let my friend drop 90 pound (40kg) in three month just running and diet and he was lazy to exercise over 10 years.


Running is my zen and this is how I communicate with God. If I don't run 6 miles a day, I will go loco. Yes I run to get high and that's great to be in a great mood once in a while, instead of being in a nut house. 
Dubai doesn't have a running park like Central Park, Golden Gate Park, Hyde park, Bois De Boulogne, or even like Abu Dhabi Corniche. I don't give a hoot about SZR and how wide it it, or all the one mile high stupid buildings. What is Dubai trying to be? huh? be New York, London?...When will this construction hysteria going to stop ? Sports City is for the birds... I would build me a nice 5-mile strand next to the beach like the one in Santa Monica, and give joggers, runners, a relief from the burdens of this dusty city. No one listens to me.


----------



## MrDarcy

I would stronly suggest joining a boxing club, I just completed a month at the Colluseum Gym in Karama (dh400 per month) but there is apparently a new bigger and better club opening up above an intercoil mattress shop near the mall of emirates. Either of these would be a better choice, you will easily loose a Kg a week training 3 days.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi

There are two place I know have Jogging Track, (Safa Park , Al Mumzar ).
Down some club. But I don’t know if the price is correct. 

The Aviation Club
Tel +971 4 282 4122
Taxi Directions Off Sharjah Road, Garhoud
Open 6am-11pm daily
Price Annual membership only: Dhs5,000 men, Dhs3,750 women (plus Dhs2,500 first-year only joining fee); discounts available for couples and corporate memberships
www.aviationclubonline.com
From Time Out Dubai City Guide Home to Dubai’s prestigious tennis tournament and one of the few clubs to establish itself on Deira’s side of the Creek, The Aviation Club is an incredibly popular option. An extensive upgrade was completed mid-2005 to ensure it remains at the forefront of the fitness scene, including the construction of separate spas for ladies and gents, and additional group exercise studios.
The impressive list of club facilities counts six floodlit tennis courts, a swimming pool with 25m lap lanes, two squash courts, a dedicated spinning studio, a sauna, a steam room, plunge pools and a nine-hole par-three golf course in addition to the fully equipped gym.
The club’s aerobics studio continue to be the biggest and busiest in Dubai, hosting several fat-busting classes a day. 

The Big Apple
Tel +971 4 319 8661
Taxi Directions Emirates Towers Boulevard mall, Sheikh Zayed Road
Open 6am-10pm daily
Price Gym Dhs30 per day. Classes Dhs25
www.jumeirahinternational.com
From Time Out Dubai City Guide Tucked away in the lower levels of the Emirates Towers, The Big Apple is a highly-polished chrome and steel affair, the epitome of modern urban fitness centres. It lacks swimming, sauna or steam room facilities, but is armed to the teeth with Nautilus, Startrak, Stairmaster and Concept II equipment.
Aerobic classes cover everything from BodyPump to spinning. Membership packages are available for less than Dhs3,000 per year; considering the swanky location, the deals represent excellent value. 

Club Olympus
Tel +971 4 209 6802 
Taxi Directions Hyatt Regency Hotel, Deira Corniche
Open 7am-11pm daily (incl. swimming pool)
Price free to hotel guests. Non-guests (ID required) Dhs50 per day Sat-Wed; Dhs60 Thur, Fri
Dubai Hotel - Hyatt Regency Dubai Hotel United Arab Emirates
From Time Out Dubai City Guide Friendly, professional staff attract a varied clientele to this city centre club. Classes range from salsa to karate, while also on offer is a Nautilus gym and running track, which circles the two floodlit tennis courts. A pair of squash courts, an outdoor swimming pool, spa, sauna, steam room, Jacuzzi and splash pool complete the line-up of facilities; the outside deck is particularly popular in the cooler winter months.

Dimension Health & Fitness Club
Tel +971 4 407 6704
Taxi Directions Metropolitan Hotel, Sheikh Zayed Road, Interchange 2
Open 6am-midnight daily
Price Facilities Dhs40 per day. Classes Dhs20-Dhs30.
From Time Out Dubai City Guide The Metropolitan is one of the older complexes in Dubai, but Dimension packs a well-equipped gym with an assortment of free weights and Nautilus equipment. Its 25m outdoor swimming pool is one of its main Attractions, although there is also a Jacuzzi, steam room and sauna.
The studio offers various classes, including fencing and kickboxing. The Dimension Club is something of a one-stop shop, offering Indian and Chinese-style massage to those too tired to pump another iron. 

Fitness Planet
Tel +971 4 398 9030
Taxi Directions Al Hana Centre, Dhiyafah Street, Satwa
Open Mixed gym 6am-11pm Sat-Thur; 4-10pm Fri. Women’s gym 7am-9pm Sat-Thur
Price (non-members) Facilities Dhs30 per day
Welcome to B Group Corporate website
From Time Out Dubai City Guide The emphasis at this busy gym is on free weights and resistance machines, so expect to see some serious bodybuilders and weightlifters. For women who might find the main mixed gym a bit intimidating, there’s a separate women’s area, Fitness Planet Hers, on the mezzanine level. Facilities include a Jacuzzi, steam room and sauna. Membership packages start at three months.

Lifestyle Health Club
Tel +971 4 603 8825 
Taxi Directions Sofitel City Centre Hotel, Port Saeed
Open 6.30am-11pm Sat-Thur; 8am-8pm Fri
Price Facilities Dhs50 per day. Aerobics classes Dhs30
Book a hotel online with Accor Hotels
From Time Out Dubai City Guide This hotel-based club stretches over three floors: the reception, two squash courts, sauna and steam room are on one level; the gym and aerobics studio on the next; and an outdoor swimming pool and floodlit tennis court are on the roof. The gym is packed with resistance and cardiovascular machines; different aerobic classes are held each day in the studio. Residents can pick up a green card (Dhs3000) for full access for a year, or purchase a yellow card (Dhs2300) for use of the gym and pool. 

Nautilus Academy
Tel +971 4 397 4117
Taxi Directions Al Mussalla Towers, Kahlid Bin Al Waleed Road (Bank Street), Bur Dubai
Open 6am-11pm daily
Price Dhs900 membership per month. Classes Dhs30
From Time Out Dubai City Guide One of Dubai’s best-equipped gyms, fielding all manner of Nautilus machines (as you might expect) and cardiovascular equipment, this fitness club falls right in the heart of the city. Increasingly popular, Nautilus no longer sells day passes as a rule but will sometimes makes an exception on quiet days to short-term visitors. Separate studios exist for spinning classes and aerobics, as well as two squash courts. There is also a small outdoor pool, a steam room, sauna, Jacuzzi and café. 

Nautilus Fitness Centre
Tel +971 4 331 4055 
Taxi Directions Crowne Plaza Hotel, Sheikh Zayed Road
Open 6am-10pm Sat-Wed; 8.30am-8.30pm Thur, Fri
Price Facilities Dhs50 per day; Dhs400 monthly membership. Classes Dhs15 members; Dhs25 non-members
From Time Out Dubai City Guide The focus at this centre is on Nautilus fitness training techniques, but there are also free weights and an array of cardiovascular machines. The long list of aerobic classes stretches from powerpump to Tae-Bo and yoga, and even belly-dancing for those who want something a bit more exotic. Other facilities include a squash court, table tennis, sauna, steam room and outdoor swimming pool.

Pharaoh's Club
Tel +971 4 324 0000 
Taxi Directions Wafi Pyramids at Wafi City mall, off Oud Metha Road
Open 7am-10pm Sat-Thur; 9am-9pm Fri
Price Dhs1,000 monthly membership; Dhs5,500 annual membership (discounts for couples apply); swimming pool (members and guests only) Dhs60
WAFI : Dubai shopping, souk, luxury hotel, restaurants and spa
From Time Out Dubai City Guide Still one of the most prestigious clubs in Dubai, Pharaohs offers members luxurious surroundings and an impressive array of facilities. There are well-equipped gyms for men and women, the latter benefiting from exclusive use of the main gym on Wednesdays and Sundays, in the mornings until 1pm.
Steam rooms, plunge pools and Jacuzzis are provided as well as a large swimming pool and a separate pool in which, with a flick of a switch, you can attempt to swim against the tide. The club also boasts a climbing wall, three floodlit tennis courts, two squash courts and a comprehensive range of fitness classes. Best of all, members qualify for a 25 per cent discount on treatments at adjoining Cleopatra’s Spa


----------



## leighfitness

ah further research has been done to my previous comment
The big apple - not bad, but not good. Under the emirates tower, dh55 for casual visit

For the runner, I had a nice run around the springs/lakes....you can go uninterrupted for ages, you have a path and much MUCH quieter roads (plus green gardens and a water to look to add to your zen). Check it, plus look up Dubai Tri Club (triathalon) they have running groups who go out and smash 5-15 miles. Get busy!


----------



## arthurjo

very basic gym near port rashid. great free weights, and boxing instructor and you can pay at the door. it's a bit hard core, and i remember thinking expensive. its on a strip of shops next to the Capitol Hotel on Al Mina road...


----------



## dallan

My hubby is a runner and runs several marathons he googled running clubs and found a couple that do long runs at the weekend - sorry he's now out in Dubai and I'm back in the UK so can't ask him the name - but I think it would be the Tri Club as he's also into cycling. He's running London this year and needs to get the training done - we have a villa in the Springs and thats what we had thought when we were looking that he could get out and run there.[/QUOTE]


----------



## intwtl

*Hammer Strength Equipment*

Do you know which gyms have the most Hammer Strength equipment ?


----------



## dallan

The Rock of Arabia said:


> Running is my zen and this is how I communicate with God. If I don't run 6 miles a day, I will go loco. Yes I run to get high and that's great to be in a great mood once in a while, instead of being in a nut house.
> Dubai doesn't have a running park like Central Park, Golden Gate Park, Hyde park, Bois De Boulogne, or even like Abu Dhabi Corniche. I don't give a hoot about SZR and how wide it it, or all the one mile high stupid buildings. What is Dubai trying to be? huh? be New York, London?...When will this construction hysteria going to stop ? Sports City is for the birds... I would build me a nice 5-mile strand next to the beach like the one in Santa Monica, and give joggers, runners, a relief from the burdens of this dusty city. No one listens to me.


Dubai Creek Striders do long runs on a Friday morning - check out the website. Have about 50 or so runners of different abilities. You should give them a call.

D


----------



## Xpat

Anybody moving out plannign to sell or transfer their gym membership?


----------



## ysajnani

*Looking for Gym Membership*

Hey,
Anyone looking to transfer their gym membership if they are leaving the country. Please contact me on ysajnani @ gmail. com I am willing to pay for the membership as well.
I would appreciate it.

Thanks,

Y


----------



## Sean2008

Bodyland Gym has the most Hammer Strength equipment :

http://www.bodylandgym.com/facilities.html



intwtl said:


> Do you know which gyms have the most Hammer Strength equipment ?


----------



## Xpat

well al nasr leisureland has basic equipment but the plus side is it ha sswimming pool , squash court and ice rink all in one.


----------



## dallan

Xpat said:


> well al nasr leisureland has basic equipment but the plus side is it ha sswimming pool , squash court and ice rink all in one.


Do you need to have membership to just use the ice rink?

thanks loads


----------



## Xpat

dallan said:


> Do you need to have membership to just use the ice rink?
> 
> thanks loads


no you dont need to


----------



## dubaiice

I have tried once in Sofitel City Center Hotel in Deira. AED50 per visit. It was quite nice with rooftop swimming pool.


----------



## smita

Do you think you could tell me more about this bootcamp on the beach? My friend did bootcamp back in the Bay Area and the results are amazing. I never got a chance to join it there, because of timings, but would be very interested in doing so here... especially at the beach!

If you have any numbers or people to contact in regards to this, that would be great!! 

Thanks!




leighfitness said:


> I am a semi serious body builder and i am beyond frustration with Dubai and its lack of good gyms (apartment building ones aren't up to scratch, and i would prefer to keep to not sell an arm and a leg for FF). I have lost around 2.5kg of mass already and i have only been here a short while just cos the weights aren't heavy enough in my apartment building. I can't believe the price of FF in Dubai! However you can pay 30 AED to go to the big apple gym in emirates towers, its pretty good. Otherwise you can try fitness planet on SZR...I am deep in thought of opening a gym here for the benefit of the people who are struggling to maintain a healthy lifestyle, get on board I need your support!!!! I am an Australian who can't take the fact that professionals, non-professionals and children can't exercise properly (for fun or serious training) without spending huge amounts of money.
> Other things to try:
> Fitness 02 - boot camp on the beach (haven't tried it yet, but appears not too bad)
> Pharoahs club
> Body Butlers
> U concept


----------



## mazdaRX8

Seen some random gym's around dubai. I just use FF, 400 a month (a little over a 100 USD). Yeah it's a little expensive but if u train 3 times a week its like AED 35 per visit...

AED 35< AED 50

But this is only if you are a gym regular. If you just train 2 times month, then yes these other gym's will be cheaper


----------



## rosco

Not yet fully confirmed but think you can get fitness first membership for less than 150 aed a month. 

if anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## mazdaRX8

well there you go! Rosco, hook it up for some folks here


----------



## rosco

mazdaRX8 said:


> well there you go! Rosco, hook it up for some folks here


Will do, pretty simple I waiting for it confirmed you can use it on the platinium ff


----------



## Guest

rosco said:


> Will do, pretty simple I waiting for it confirmed you can use it on the platinium ff


Hey Rosco,

Did you manage to get the lower price confirmed?


----------



## 357

rosco said:


> Will do, pretty simple I waiting for it confirmed you can use it on the platinium ff


Hi Mr. Rosco!
Good day!

I need this one.
Could you please help me on this price?
Thank you!


----------



## patrick23

hey i go to this gym n theres this crazy guy..do all gyms have guys like these??


----------



## Guest

Eewww! He puts bottles in his clothes and then passes them out when he's all sweaty & smelly ick. I don't even want to know if he had one in his pants.....


----------



## patrick23

hahahahaha hes just too good i think hes a real playa


----------



## mina1

lol that was a funny video !! i think that gym in the video is Fitnessfirst and you can kind off see the facilities provided there. BTW if you checked out the link in the end of the video it takes you to this site about this new water flavored and sugar free !! i think its a good option to replace all those fizzy drinks and energy drinks after a workout in the gym and there is some competition going on related to that water, amazing prices 2nights stay @ Atlantis .6 months membership at Fitnessfirst ..man its totally amazing im joining it for sure  !!


----------



## jd2222245

Are there Steam Rooms and Saunas at Fitness First?


----------



## jakef254

has anybody tried VIP gym satwa or red dragon ive looked into them and apparently they do short contracts (6 months) no joining fee and around 250aed


----------

